# UK



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, 
Would anyone with DR/DP like to meet up (in the UK). I haven't met anyone else yet who has this condition, and I am interested in making friends.
Romona.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

where do you live in the uk?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, 
I'm up (or down depending where you are) in Sheffield. This is something I'd really like to do though, so I wouldn't mind travelling a bit by train, potentially as far south as London or as far north as Edinburgh. It would be nice to choose location based on what it most convenient for everyone.
All the best
Romona
(Just to clarify the purpose of my message: I am not looking for a partner.)


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, I'm up for meeting up. I live in Derby, not far from Sheffield.


----------



## TotallyPhazed (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi

I'm keen to meet fellow sufferers especially anyone with derealization - London/South East area.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Great, interest is drumming up. So far people from these places have expressed interest:

Oxford/Tunbridge Wells
Sheffield
Derby
London/South East

We are all within a 2.5hour train journey of each other. I propose a day out. Everyone welcome.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

im up for a meet up as long as I don't have to go too far south. by the way though last time we tried to organize a meeting , we failed miseraibly :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I live in England (Ipswich), and have attended several DP meetings over the years.

London always seems to be the best venue, as it's the most central and easiest for transport.

It's like scratching an itch behing your eyeballs trying to organise these things, but if people are interested I'll try and sort something out.

They are certainly worthwhile.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Martinelv,
I would like it if it were in London - it's fun, there's plenty to do, and lots of different places to hang out. 
In your experience, what has been the best type of get together? 
Romona


----------



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

hey kids im in sussex im the sunni south!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Anywhere really. In the past we've met at mainline stations, like Liverpool Street and Waterloo. Weekends are usually best as well.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## Phil M (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm near Doncaster and would be up for a meet


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Chuffin' 'el - I'm working in Donny at the moment! It would be ever so easy to meet up.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I notice, with predictable and tedious sarcasm, that everyone is doing talking about it, but doing nothing.

Must I, again, be put through this torture?

Some advice:

The hardest thing is to agree on a date. Understandable. But, not until I realised that almost everyone with DR/DP would drop everything including their baby in a pit of lava to meet other DR/DP'ers on weekend, so that's so no excuse.

The next usual excuse not to attend is aggrophpobia, claustrophobia, panic, etc, etc etc. Fine. Understandable. But how, pray, do you expect to get better by shivering under your bed? Drug yourself up with benzos, get drunk, do whatever is necessary. Just get there.

Third - location. I'm sorry, but London is best. It's on all the quickest mainlines and there are so many central places to meet. So London it shall be. I know all us Neurotics want the meeting to be in OUR houses, but that is not how life works.

So agree on a date for christs sake, at least suggest a month, and I'll sort out the logistics.

:roll:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

At the mo, it looks like the problem is interest - there haven't been anymore "yeah, that's a great idea, include me!"s. But I will persist, as I will post and post and post until eventually the Brits buck up and put their foot in. I'd personally prefere it if there were several of us meeting - it is better for personal safety and would be more light.

Take care everyone
Love from Rozanne


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello Jonny, 
Are you able to travel to London for a meeting? 
Take care
Romona


----------



## Phil M (Aug 14, 2004)

I would definately be up for a London meet, have friends down there so would have somewhere to stay too!!

Oh and because I haven't posted on here before (did post a bit on Andys old DP board), Here's a little info on myself

Well, I've suffered from chronic DP/DR for over fourteen years now. I suppose the people I most relate to on this forum are Dreamer and Livinginhell. The onset of chronic DP/DR started when I was 17 after taking LSD ( I also used speed, Ecstacy, Cannabis and Alcohol at this time too).

Anyway, after the onset I spent nine years trying to beat it, I abstained from alcohol and all recreational drugs and refused to take any prescription medication. In this period I became a Dad, went to University and graduated, had relationships, socialised and faced many fears. Unfortunately though, the DP and DR were still there chronicly, and so at the age of 26 i decided to try prescription medication and visited the IoP in London.

I'm now 31 years of age and I've tried most types of prescription medication. I am currently taking lithium (1000mg daily) and paroxetine (40mg daily). The meds do help me a little in as far as forgetting about the DP/DR but unfortunately nothing I have tried has given me even the slightest relief from this condition in all my 14 years of suffering from it. I do get very lethargic now aswell.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I would be able probably to go to london for a meet up, but i'll have to consider university times and such, so meeting on a weekeend or any half term holiday time would be best for me.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Now that's not too bad. How about March? Fight amounst yourselves about which Fri/Sat/Sun it will be, and I will organise the time/logistics.

Now, excuse me. A pig has just flown past my window.


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Martin

If you pick a date in March I should be OK to meet in London - might be on crutches as I have a knee operation coming up but that should not affect my inate (has that got two "n"s?) ability to talk and drink simultaneously.

Have you heard from Lewis lately?

You alright?

rob


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

March, whoa, that's soon. Late March/early April would be good. I can do Saturday or Sunday, but not Friday.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Saturday is fine for me but would be OK with 2 weeks notice to make use of cheaper train fares from Derby to London


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Rob - long time no hear. How you going mate? My heart is still beating, so I can't complain.

The usual..."I can't make it then because....XYZ" arguments have started already, but I'll meet you whenever you are free. I'll PM you my new mobile number and we can get together again and drink and talk crap. You know I'm divorced now, so I won't have to scuttle off early this time.

No, haven't heard from young Lewis for ages. Not even on this board. White Rabbit pops her head up from her burrow now and again. Hope she can make it.

AS for the rest of you........just sort it out. Why is March too soon? There's still three weeks left of it...... :roll:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

march is fine with me as long as its a weekend, or in two weeks (half term hols)


----------



## jiminy (Mar 12, 2006)

hey everyone, i have messaged everyone about this topic, hope thats ok

but just incase, i am 28 male essex, a few days ago discovered that what i have been suffering with for the past 8 yrs was dp

until a few days ago i thought it was due to my epilepsy medication, but im on such a low dose that it cant be that and the symptoms described when it comes to dp matches me perfectly

i am about 20 mins from london by train
if noone has met up yet, id like to join you all, and if you have or are planning another one, or if any individual people want a chat, id like that

i have msn messenger if you fancy a chat

[email protected]
that is also my main email

i hope to talk to you guys soon
im so happy that i found out what i have

take care

russ


----------



## louieiv (Aug 14, 2004)

Is there ANYONE else here from Ireland??? I can't be the only one!!!! :? Would love to meet up but bit of a trek tho


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Jiminy - you are more than welcome. Something will get sorted out soon, probably before hell freezes over, and thaws.

Louieiv - ?25 on Ryan air to Luton Airport, then the free shuttle bus to London. 30 minute flight. What's your excuse? It would take me longer, and be more expensive, to get the train from my house to London. And that's the truth.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Everyone still up for London on weekend, early April?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Any weekend day in early April in London suits me.


----------



## suzy456 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have been reading this forum for years but I never contribute!

I can meet in London on a Sunday only.

Suzy


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, it's nice to see that there is a balance of lasses/lads interested in a trip to London.

I don't know how we can organise this - perhaps it would be best to propose a date???

Sunday is good, but I'm afraid that I might not be able to to come (for money reasons) till after I have moved to my new flat.

If anyone wants to meet in Sheffield, I'd more than oblige.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i really hope you all get it together and have a great day,its so comforting meeting others in the same boat.... who else can you speak to and not feel like they are going to judge you


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I live in the South-East area (Surrey) and would like the chance to meet up as I have never spoken to anyone who has DP. London sounds good if anyone else is interested?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm a defo still. There has certainly been enough interest on this thread to warrent a get together, so I think I might propose a date soon.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Maybe this is a bit soon, but I'm going to be in London anyway on Sunday 2nd and on Friday 7th this coming week. Sunday is probably a bit unrealistic, but Friday is a few days away still. I'm going to be busy from mid-afternoon on, so maybe an early lunch-time kind of meeting? Would that suit anyone else?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Neither are convenient, sorry. I also can't come down only for the morning - it costs too much and takes to long to comes for a morning. Ideally, it would be nice to have a group get-together lasting the best part of a day. Thanks for the offer though. If I were nearer I would.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Well I can travel on other days, those two would just save me an additional train fare. And anyway, you're right, a full day would be nicer. So how about Sunday 9th or Sunday 16th?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I move on 19th, what about Sunday 23rd?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I can make weekends, so Sun 23rd is fine with me.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's a date.
I'm just going to PM everyone and tell them.

I can be there between hours of 11.30 - 8.30pm. What suits everyone else?

Love Rx


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Okay - I've looked and if I have done my calculations correct *14* people from the UK expressed some interest on this forum!

23rd April is not going to suit everyone, but if people are genuine, we should be able to form group of say 5 at least. Just about to PM you - you know who you are!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Nikki - nice to hear from you sooo soon.

At this stage I would like people to provisionally say yes or no if possible.

Best wishes as always
Rx


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

I will definitely be there. I probably won't be in a great state though, it's the night after my college's ball. It's funny, this is almost exactly the date when a meeting was organised last year - I couldn't make it then because of the same ball.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I also sent 40 PMs to members that are listed as being in UK. Results are beginning to be yielded. Once the defos exceed a certain number we shall start to make plans.

Please post suggestions for the day on this board to avoid precious confirmations from being blocked from my box and also to keep this forum up high on the boards.

I was thinking:

Cheap/free cultured places
Some sight seeing
Time to sit talk over coffee/drink

That is just my idea of day out. Please disagree! It's everyone's trip 

Take care
Rx


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

pub then beer ............ sorted, im not going but good suggestion eh :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm up for this. Who's going?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

So far: Tori, Beth and myself. A bevy of lasses for you Martin :wink:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

A number of people have said they are unable to come this time but would be very interested in coming to the next one, say in the summer (5 people).

There are 4 people on a list of "serious maybes".

I also sent out like 40 PMs the other day to people on the members list who stated they lived in UK. That was on top of the 14 that posted on this forum.

All in all people are getting the message that there is a social on, and interest is being generated. Maybe it could be a regular fixture? That would be good. I was surprised that even people who haven't been to the forum for a while were very interested.

I think I'm going to send some more PMs to people on the member list. I only got as far as the letter E the other day.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Splendid. Where are we going to meet, and at what time? Do you know London well?

We usually meet a mainline train station. Last time it was Waterloo, by the escalators that go down to the Eurostar terminal.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

But there are now *five* definites:

Tori
Beth
Suzy456
Martinelv
Myself

C'mon peoples! There are *six* people seriously considering it.

Time:??? sometime between 11.30 and 7pm??? Locals can stay longer.

Meeting place:

Venues:???I would like to check out Tate Britain or Tate Modern - both are free admission. Bit of sightseeing. Plus go for coffee/drink or two and/or food???

Forseeable problems/good thing in disguise?: London Marathon is on the same day.

I don't know London well, but I can get around on the tube. I think one or two people coming are local-ish/familiar.


----------



## british_lad (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for your PM miss_starling and I'd definitely like to come along. I work in the city so know London fairly well, however your suggestions sound like exactly what I'd go for anyway.

So...anyone else???


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Count me in--I'll be able to meet at 12 at Waterloo stn?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

That makes six defos then - thanks Tone.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh dear. I would rather stick my head in a bucket of puke, followed by a three hour session of oral on a leper, rather than go to the Tate modern. I've been there once, protesting, and it reinforced all my ideas about 'modern' art. Seriously, I'd rather die than go and see that pretensious garbage.

I tell ya, in ten years time, we are going to look back and say...'How were we fooled by that?'

Art requires talent. Taking an ordinary object out of context does not require talent.

Na, let's go the the pub an talk bolloxs.

(Ready the backlash.....blah blah...well, you never thought of it....blah blah....that blank canvas is making a statement....blah..........A.R.S.E)

:shock:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

we could always go to a different art gallery or exhibtion, how about the dali universe exhibition??? I went last year and enjoyed it thouguly, but maybe it would be a bit too surreal for the dped :lol: .

http://www.londonvisions.com/gallery_daliuniverse.htm

http://www.ticketswitch.com/tickets/sli ... ondon.html


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Whatever we do, can it be free...and preferably cultured. Who knows, maybe there are some special things going on since it is the day of the marathon??

More suggestions please - don't be afraid to post 'em here.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I know London quite well. I lived there, on and off, for 5 years. I suggest we meet at Covent Garden, have a drink and something to eat, have a wander around the (rather eclectic) market, then wander down to the London National Gallery, and perhaps Westminster. There are some great bars and stuff on the embankment by the Thames, a fantastic aquarium (in the old GLC building), and perhaps we could have a go on the London eye. Hee hee. Imagine a group of anxious, panicy DP's stuck in a glass capsule for 40 minutes.

Anyway, those are my ideas.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

If I had more money Martin, I would - yours comes to about 60 quid (excl. transport).
For balance here is a cheap alternative:

Buy food at supermarket/takeaway - picnic in a London park (or go to an Ecco Pizza where you can get 11" Italian pizzas for ?3.00, there is a branch near Covent Garden and one near Westminster).
Visit free galleries and museums (Take pick from too many to list)
Sightseeing
Go to bistros/cafes for drinks and snacks

Excluding transport, that would cost ?15-?20 or ?10 if you brought your own food and snacks.

Between all of us, maybe we could meet a compromise between the two?
If people want to do Martin's itinerary, I will too with the exception of the Eye (which I think will probably involve a lot of queuing on the day of the marathon and in which one cannot talk privately).


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

A picnic would be nice if it doesn't start snowing 

And a gallery would be good if we could all agree on something. We could always decide on the day. (I do like the Dali exhibition, and the Embankment is a generally nice place to be, but I would be happy to go anywhere really.)

And I like cafes.

I haven't really added anything constructive I know.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I don't mind what gallery/museum either. But the British Museum would be a cool.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

why not come to my new flat...you can all help with the decorating(good therepy)i will get the beers in,and right infront of my flat is a massive park so we can play a game of football while slighty merry on booze :wink:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a good idea for the next social.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

id better order some absinthe for martin


----------



## british_lad (Feb 5, 2006)

Just thought I'd bump this one back into focus.

Miss Starling have you got final plan / attendees?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Bristish_lad and everyone, 
Hi - sorry for the gap. I was hoping to get some responses to the proposed plans. It looks like we'll have to play it by ear on the day. I'll bring both of the plans with me. I'm starting to feel like I am running this in a democratic but military fashion...

Anyway. 
Waterloo at 12pm. That is the plan. If people don't like it, PM me. If people can't meet there and then, they can join the group later (this requires exchange of mobile phone numbers).

The definites are:

Tori
Beth
Suzy456
British_lad
Rob
Martinelv
Tone
Falling_free (right?)
Myself

I have just PMed 3 serious considers and about to do the last one now.

That is all for now. Have to get back to packing all my belonging and pissing my boyfriend off (-we're moving).

All the best really
Rx

Incidentally I get to Kings Cross at 11.10 if anyone else is around there at that time.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I think Waterloo is best. At the arranged time, by the escalators that go down to the Eurostar terminal. Yeah?

Now, hmm..what to wear? A Leopard-skin string vest or a deep-sea diving suit and flippers. Rob - what do you think?

See you all there. Be there or be a triangle. JC - try and make it. Get drunk. I have enough Clonazepam to stun a horse, so don't worry.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes - as you planned, Waterloo next to escalators going down to Eurostar. Sounds good.

BTW please note that I WILL NOT HAVE ACCESS TO INTERNET THIS EVENING and possibly not tomorrow either as I am moving, so I can't reply to things promptly.

I think string vest, leopard skin print leotard, and a pair of shiny bowling shoes. That's what I'm coming in...Hey it's the day of the Marathon, anything goes. Just pin a number to your back and you can get away with anything!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Look forward to seeing all of you on Sunday.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Little update - 
We have a tenth person!:

Shakestarextra


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

How did this go?

I am so sorry that I didn't make it. I am so unreliable, I didn't even take don't your mobile numbers. I have a mild excuse, I had a TLE episode getting out of the bath and fractured a rib in my back. But sorry again.

So what happened. Please, tell...............!!!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Martin, 
Didn?t I send you my mobile number by PM? Sorry to hear you broke a rib. You weren?t the only person not to show. Shamefully, I didn?t have the numbers of those who didn?t show. But 6 out of 10 ain?t bad eh? The weather was crap, but we had a nice time, and on the day every seemed interested in setting up regular social arrangement. 
I have asked JC if we can have it at his next time, in Reading. A summer BBQ would be nice...
People are always welcome to come to Sheffield if they want.

Big apologies to anyone who turned up at Waterloo after 1pm. We waited an hour, and I regret not giving you my mobile number or taking yours to ascertain whether you were able to make it or not, or were just running late. In the future, I will insist on taking mobile phone numbers to avoid anybody being let down.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

rozanne pm sent

btw i think that you did a really good job organizing this,i wasnt expecting to hear that so many turned up...... the flat may not be ready for august but having said that reading/berkshire sounds good to me,and if these are held on a regular basis then im sure the numbers will increase... and i reakon that once ive met most people then travelling should be easier


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

yeh well done for organizing the meet up rozaane, I think meeting people with similar experiences with dp/dr helped and I had a enjoyable day. I will seriously consider going to the next one..


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad to hear so many turned up--sorry i didn't. My ex has a habit of changing the dates when I'm supposed to see my son.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Tone. Hope you can make the next one.


----------



## Baby Blue (Sep 10, 2004)

HI guys im really interested in meeting up with others that av the same as me, i live in east london, and liverpool street is just round the corner from me, please email me or messenger me with the next meet up details.

I have never ever met anyone with do and i am very keen to.
Pam


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

I had a good time, & I do think it helped, I feel much more convinced now that there are actually other people who feel like this. Has anyone put up any pictures from that pub?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Suzy456 and British_lad took photos at the pub I think. Next time I?ll remember to bring my digital camera.

Everyone reading this please check out the following link about the next social which is due to take place in August:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.7642.html


----------



## british_lad (Feb 5, 2006)

It was really great and thank you once again miss_starling for organising it. I've got a couple of photos but been away on business for a few days, I'll try and put them up over the weekend for everyone to see.

Looking forward to the next one....


----------



## suzy456 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sunday was great! Thank you Roz for organizing it. I don't know if this will work but here is the picture or should I say proof that it really did happen!:

http://f7.yahoofs.com/users/44514c8dz6e ... EBsfdq3XdM

http://f7.yahoofs.com/users/44514c8dz6e ... EBiLHK8H.m

If anyone knows how to put the actual picture in the message please let me know!

It was really nice to meet everyone and I am looking forward to the next meet up. I have to say it really helped my DP/DR and I have been feeling so much better since sunday.

See you at the next one!

Suzy


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Gosh - I think it is fantastic that it helped your DR/DP!

I had an inkling that by meeting each other, we might find the courage to stop escaping through our minds (which is what I think I use dissociation to do), come back to the real world and reclaim our core selves.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

suzy456 said:


> If anyone knows how to put the actual picture in the message please let me know!


you can get an account on an image hosting website like http://www.photobucket.com, upload your pictures and then link the url with these tags










on photobucket you can just copy and paste the


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

I can't load those pages, did anyone else have trouble? I've tried all the things I can think of.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Beth, 
No, I couldn?t load them either. Shall have to PM Suzy to see what she can do. Maybe she could send them to Revelation? 
R


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

send them to me i can host them,id love to see a few faces


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> send them to me i can host them,id love to see a few faces


Is there enough space under your patio JC? With the ex-wives and annoying neighourhood dogs? 8)

I'm well gutted I couldn't make it. I even bought the Rohypnol and everything. Next time maybe.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

We missed you.

This post is just an excuse for me to use my new signiture:


----------



## suzy456 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hope this works..










and










Suzy x


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I?m laughing hysterically. IN their haziness, those are seriously DPed pictures!
Thanks for putting them up Suzy!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

great pictures whos who ?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

From left to right:
Suzy456, Beth, Miss_starling, British_lad, Falling_free, Tori

I?m glad these pics have been put up. I hope they renew the interest in there being another social. I haven?t posted about of late, but please remember that it would be great if we could get a regular meeting sorted, say 2 or 3 times a year?

Was hoping to do another one in August at someone?s house or flat. I am happy to have people come to mine, but that would involve people coming to Sheffield...

Either that or JC will kindly allow us to visit him!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Suzy!

I don't know yet though if I'll be in England in August, but if I am then I'd definitely come to another meet.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

looking at your table i think id die of thirst (just kidding)........
the flat is actually coming along quicker than expected with brand new carpets being fitted this wednesday,but to be honest the block i live in has been named little beirut


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I am in love with, in order of lustiness:

Suzy
Beth
Miss Starling
Tori
Falling Free
British Lad

The hareem is up and running again. Ask Terri* about it.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, yes, COB reporting for duty...not even mentioned in this hareem queue, of which I am usually, at the very least, sent to the back of. 
Ahhh...to be part of Martin's hareem is to see heaven and sleep with the devil all rolled up in one. 

Hey Martin, my sciatica has improved. Can I at least be put back in the line...at the end, of course.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I just went back and saw the pic's of everyone. You are all beautiful! Martin, I am now sure you will stay up and running to get to the next meet. Girls, boys and wheely bins...Watch Out!! :shock:

:lol:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> I am in love with, in order of lustiness:
> 
> Suzy
> Beth
> ...


im in love with tori :wink:


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I might be coming to the UK and Ireland this summer, if all goes well, so keep my updated on the meets! I'll be trying to make the rounds and visit e-friends and college friends alike. I'm glad to hear it all went well, and Martin, you really shouldnt miss the next one. If I come, I'll try to do some "pub magic" for everyone.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

louieiv said:


> Is there ANYONE else here from Ireland??? I can't be the only one!!!! :? Would love to meet up but bit of a trek tho


Well hello to you. What county are you from?


----------

